# Occupancy classification



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Aug 13, 2020)

What is the occupancy classification of a dance studio? A3 or B? Among B Occupancies it lists "training and skills development...martial arts studios, gymnastics, and similar uses".

What about a gym (where people work out)?


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2020)

How many people in it? <50 OL is B for sure...


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Aug 13, 2020)

steveray said:


> How many people in it? <50 OL is B for sure...



So whats the occupant load factor for dance studio?
Gym I believe is 1/50


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> So whats the occupant load factor for dance studio?
> Gym I believe is 1/50




Do this the easy way

How many sq ft is the room or. Rooms??


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> So whats the occupant load factor for dance studio?
> Gym I believe is 1/50



Depends...They having recitals?


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Aug 14, 2020)

Let's forget about egress requirements.
What is the gym classification and dance studio classification for plumbing fixture requirements?


----------



## cda (Aug 14, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> Let's forget about egress requirements.
> What is the gym classification and dance studio classification for plumbing fixture requirements?





How many sq ft is the room or. Rooms??


----------



## tmurray (Aug 14, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> Let's forget about egress requirements.
> What is the gym classification and dance studio classification for plumbing fixture requirements?


Depends on what they are actually using the space for. Is it just training/practice, or are they also inviting the public to view their performances.


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Aug 14, 2020)

tmurray said:


> Depends on what they are actually using the space for. Is it just training/practice, or are they also inviting the public to view their performances.



The gym is has exercise equipment in it.
The dance studio is used for teaching dance. (lets say no recitals)


----------



## steveray (Aug 14, 2020)

cda said:


> Do this the easy way
> 
> How many sq ft is the room or. Rooms??



For the third time....


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Aug 14, 2020)

cda said:


> How many sq ft is the room or. Rooms??



What's the difference? Lets say the occupant load is > 50


----------



## steveray (Aug 14, 2020)

Training and skill development not in a school or
academic program (this shall include, but not be limited
to, tutoring centers, martial arts studios, gymnastics and
similar uses regardless of the ages served, and where not
classified as a Group A occupancy).

Gymnasium is A3


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Aug 14, 2020)

So, NYSC would be considered a gymnasiums?

I've read elswhere that a gym is B occupancy.


----------



## steveray (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe NYS is different than the 2015 IBC....

303.4 Assembly Group A-3. Group A-3 occupancy includes
assembly uses intended for worship, recreation or amusement
and other assembly uses not classified elsewhere in Group A
including, but not limited to:
Amusement arcades
Art galleries
Bowling alleys
Community halls
Courtrooms
Dance halls (not including food or drink consumption)
Exhibition halls
Funeral parlors
Gymnasiums (without spectator seating)
Indoor swimming pools (without spectator seating)
Indoor tennis courts (without spectator seating)
Lecture halls
Libraries
Museums
Places of religious worship
Pool and billiard parlors
Waiting areas in transportation terminals


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (Aug 14, 2020)

I meant a facility like New York Sports Club, or Planet fitness... basically where people lift weights and use cardio equipment.


----------



## classicT (Aug 14, 2020)

If OL>50, A-3

If OL<50, B


----------



## tmurray (Aug 14, 2020)

Gym is assembly in our code too...


----------



## steveray (Aug 14, 2020)

tmurray said:


> Gym is assembly in our code too...


How many are 50 people when you convert to metric?


----------



## tmurray (Aug 14, 2020)

steveray said:


> How many are 50 people when you convert to metric?


38 hockey players and a moose.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 14, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> I meant a facility like New York Sports Club, or Planet fitness... basically where people lift weights and use cardio equipment.



Been answered Several times if less than 50 it is a B. Steveray answered in the 2nd post.


----------



## JPohling (Aug 14, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> The gym is has exercise equipment in it.
> The dance studio is used for teaching dance. (lets say no recitals)


"lets say no recitals"  that is the problem.  I have yet to see a dance studio that does not have recitals or parental viewing areas, etc.  That will change things dramatically.


----------

